# Ruth what do you think????



## Clair M (Mar 31, 2005)

Hi  another question from me. My AF showed up late on friday night or at least i think she did. Saturday morning barely anything on the tampon Sorry tmi!!! My CP is still high and feels only slightly open it is usually low when AF arrives. Saturday very light bleeding usually i have to change my tampons every few hours but when i was changing there was barely anything there. the colour was dark red and brown. Also (now this is strange) I was sitting in my jimjams on saturday night and felt very wet, my jim jams were wet so i ran upstairs to change my tampon thinking i was leaking and it was just water NOT PEE i hasten to add, but colourless water. Sunday barely bled even stopped using anything sunday night and woke up with nothing monday morning. My temperature is still really high!! but bbs have stopped hurting. WHAT COULD THIS BE? I took a HPT this morning and it was negative, but if this is implantation then it would mean i have only just implanted and would it show this early? Anyone with any help please respond. Thank you so much  ClairX


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Could be fluid was hormonal discharge at peak of progesterone. I would retest in 4 or 5 days if no further bleeding.

Ruth


----------

